# Biker im Westerwald - Raum Westerburg



## nschoenlaub (29. April 2015)

Hi.

Nachdem ich nun stolzer Besitzer eines Canyon Spectral AL bin, suche ich nun ambitionierte Mitfahrer im Raum Westerwald/Rothenbach.
Ich komme generell mittwochs und freitags abends dazu mich auf den Sattel zu setzen.
Über Feldwege, Wald und Wiesen soll die Ausfahrt gehen.

Bei Interesse einfach mal melden/hier antworten.

LG


----------



## JumpingJohn (29. April 2015)

Du fährst nur Feldweg, Wald und Wiese mit so einem so schönen Fully und den schönen Trails in der Umgebung?
Wie schaut den deine Kondition aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjL (29. April 2015)

Hallo

Bei schönen Trails wär ich auch mal dabei.

Feld, Wald und Wiese sowieso.

Gruß


----------



## JumpingJohn (29. April 2015)

Also ich Cruise viel über den Watzenhahn und diverse Trails rund um Westerburg und Wiesensee (WW-Steig, usw.) bis auch mal Rennerod und umgebung, aber auch schon mal Richtung Hadamar und Hundsangen.


----------



## BjL (29. April 2015)

JumpingJohn schrieb:


> Also ich Cruise viel über den Watzenhahn und diverse Trails rund um Westerburg und Wiesensee (WW-Steig, usw.) bis auch mal Rennerod und umgebung, aber auch schon mal Richtung Hadamar und Hundsangen.



Liegt alles in meinem Revier. 
Ich würde mich gerne mal anschließen, neue Strecken und Trails erkunden.

Gruß Björn


----------



## JumpingJohn (29. April 2015)

Dieses Wochenende bin ich leider schon mal verhindert, aber man kann ja mal die kommende Woche schauen ob wir eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt organisiert bekommt.


----------



## BjL (29. April 2015)

Das wär Top!

Nächste Woche passt, denke das ich bis dahin wieder fit bin(das Bike auch).


----------



## nschoenlaub (29. April 2015)

Hi.

Ja. Trails sind genau das Ding. da ich noch nicht lange auf dem Rad unterwegs bin, habe ich auch noch nicht viele Trails entdecken können. Mein Bike ist eine Bergab Maschine. Das weiß ich ... 
Kondition wird immer besser.


----------



## JumpingJohn (12. Mai 2015)

Ich hab am Freitag Urlaub, wer hat Lust auf ne gemeinsame Runde?


----------



## BjL (12. Mai 2015)

Hallo

Lust schon, aber leider keinen Urlaub ...........


----------



## CG-Trails (3. Januar 2016)

Hallo! Ich bin neu hier im Forum und wollte euch mal fragen ob ihr ein paar trails rund um willmenrod, wilsenroth kennt ? Ein paar wie den vom Blasiusberg runter und den am Hildegardisfelsen kenne ich, aber eben nur sehr wenige. Würde mich über eine antwort und wegbeschreibung sehr sehr freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (3. Januar 2016)

Moin Männers,  fragt am besten mal beim Biketeam Frickhofen an....die sind um die Ecke und seit Jahren. aktiv!!


----------



## Ibrakuspn (7. August 2016)

CG-Trails schrieb:


> Hallo! Ich bin neu hier im Forum und wollte euch mal fragen ob ihr ein paar trails rund um willmenrod, wilsenroth kennt ? Ein paar wie den vom Blasiusberg runter und den am Hildegardisfelsen kenne ich, aber eben nur sehr wenige. Würde mich über eine antwort und wegbeschreibung sehr sehr freuen.


 Ich kenne eine coole Tour die viele Trails beinhaltet, ist allerdings auch anstrengend. Wenn noch Interesse besteht kann man sich ja vielleicht mal treffen. Bin allerdings noch 16, falls das eine Einschränkung für euch ist


----------



## TobiasB1809 (26. August 2016)

Hah doch welche in meiner Nähe.
Mit wiesensee lieg ich ja da gut in der mitte
Fahr hier auch immer mit meinem nerve rum, holzbachschlucht, Westerburg rennerod, ww Steig. 1-2 mal war ich auch stegskopf und fuchskaute/höllkopf.

Hab aber auch erst dieses Frühjahr mit Sport angefangen und bin deshalb noch ein konditionskrüppel. Bergaufbremser bin ich auch, aber bergab geht's. 
Vielleicht sieht man sich unterwegs oder so


----------



## suffkoppp (13. November 2017)

Hallo! Ich bin neu hier. Hoffe hier sind noch paar aktiv.
Ich wohne seit ein paar Jahren in Herschbach OWW und würd mich gerne mal der einen oder anderen Tour anschliessen.

LG Flo


----------



## JumpingJohn (13. November 2017)

Nabend, ja es gibt hier tatsächlich noch ein paar verloren Seelen!  Leider haben wir es bisher noch nicht geschafft mal zusammen unterwegs zu sein. Nochmal leider muss ich zugeben im Moment selbst froh zu sein überhaupt ab und an mal aufs Rad zu kommen, dann meist sehr kurzfristig.

Das soll aber nicht heißen das ich nicht prinzipiell bereit wäre in der Gruppe zu fahren oder dir falls noch nicht bekannt die guten Ecken zu zeigen! 

Gesendet von meinem LG-H955 mit Tapatalk


----------



## suffkoppp (13. November 2017)

Da geht's mir nicht anders. Zeit zum Radeln ist bei mir gerade auch nicht wirklich da. Wetter spielt ja auch nicht mit.

Ich denke ich kenne mich mittlerweile hier ganz gut aus. Meist bin ich so Richtung Blasiuskapelle, Dornburg, Wilsenroth unterwegs. Aber auch Richtung Westerburg, Westerwaldsteig,  Wiesensee. Auserdem kenn ich mich ganz gut rund um den Köppel aus.

Wäre aber auf jeden Fall mal cool ab und zu den einen oder anderen Mitfahrer zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JumpingJohn (14. November 2017)

Ja, da hast du schon die wichtigsten Ecken erwähnt. Wetter und frühe Dunkelheit kommen jetzt leider noch oben drauf, da hast du recht. Ich versuche dran zu denken mich zu melden wenn ich mal wieder fahre. Treffen wäre prinzipiell denke kein Problem, wohne in Salz.


----------



## suffkoppp (14. November 2017)

Hört sich doch schon mal gut an. Treffen sollte dann kein Problem sein.


----------



## BjL (15. November 2017)

Schaun mer mal


----------



## suffkoppp (15. November 2017)

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## chevyk30 (19. November 2017)

Wäre dann auch dabei...


----------



## BjL (19. November 2017)

chevyk30 schrieb:


> Wäre dann auch dabei...



Jo dau.


----------



## chevyk30 (19. November 2017)

Du alter meckerheini


----------



## BjL (19. November 2017)




----------



## Marcmielke (16. Januar 2018)

Muss mann ein fully Mountainbike  haben um mitzufahren oder reicht auch ein 
(cube aim sl 29er )  liebe Grüße


----------



## BjL (16. Januar 2018)

Marcmielke schrieb:


> Muss mann ein fully Mountainbike  haben um mitzufahren oder reicht auch ein
> (cube aim sl 29er )  liebe Grüße



Falls hier jemals wieder gefahren wird, reicht dein Hardtail. Ich fahre zur Zeit fast nur mim 29er Cube Hardtail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JumpingJohn (16. Januar 2018)

Für unsere Region reicht ein Hardtail vollkommen, alles andere ist nur ein bisschen mehr Komfort. 

Edit: Ja, das mit dem Fahren ist aktuell tatsächlich ein Problem, bin am Wochenende auch nur eine Asphalt Runde gefahren. Alles andere ist so nass, das macht einfach keinen Spaß! 

Gesendet von meinem LG-H955 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Marcmielke (16. Januar 2018)

JumpingJohn schrieb:


> Für unsere Region reicht ein Hardtail vollkommen, alles andere ist nur ein bisschen mehr Komfort.
> 
> Edit: Ja, das mit dem Fahren ist aktuell tatsächlich ein Problem, bin am Wochenende auch nur eine Asphalt Runde gefahren. Alles andere ist so nass, das macht einfach keinen Spaß!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-H955 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Marcmielke (16. Januar 2018)

Ja das jahr hat ja erst angefangen!! 
Man wird bestimmt mal ein tag finden

Dan ist ja auch noch an 2 tagen von 7.7 bis 8.7 das 24 stunden mtb rennen im stöffelpark  hätte einer lust ?


----------



## BjL (16. Januar 2018)

Stöffl Race? War ich mal als Zuschauer. Ist schon cool durch den Park zu fahren.
Willst du ein Team bilden?

Wo kommst du her?


----------



## Marcmielke (16. Januar 2018)

BjL schrieb:


> Stöffl Race? War ich mal als Zuschauer. Ist schon cool durch den Park zu fahren.
> Willst du ein Team bilden?
> 
> Wo kommst du her?


----------



## Marcmielke (16. Januar 2018)

Ich komme aus kaden und du oder ihr?


----------



## Marcmielke (16. Januar 2018)

Marcmielke schrieb:


> Ich komme aus kaden und du oder ihr?


----------



## BjL (16. Januar 2018)

Marcmielke schrieb:


> Ich komme aus kaden und du oder ihr?



Zitieren klappt noch net so richtig .

Wir sind aus Hahn am See.


----------



## Marcmielke (16. Januar 2018)

Ich weis es noch nicht    bin erst seit kurzem wieder auf dem Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chevyk30 (16. Januar 2018)

Komme aus Boden


----------



## Marcmielke (16. Januar 2018)

Wie viel seit ihr ? 
Fahrt ihr oft ?
Was fahrt ihr so für biks ?


----------



## chevyk30 (16. Januar 2018)

Fahre jeden Tag ca 12 km und am Wochenende mal mehr oder weniger. Gibt doch nur eine richtige Bikemarke


----------



## Marcmielke (16. Januar 2018)

Was fährst du denn? Ich habe ein cube aim sl 29er


----------



## BjL (16. Januar 2018)

chevyk30 schrieb:


> Fahre jeden Tag ca 12 km und am Wochenende mal mehr oder weniger. Gibt doch nur eine richtige Bikemarke



Die ist nicht Canyon.


----------



## chevyk30 (16. Januar 2018)

Fahre Canyon Nerve,Canyon Dhx und Canyon Strive is in Bestellung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjL (16. Januar 2018)

Ich fahr meist mit meiner Frau und ab und zu fährt meine Schwester mit.
Wir haben Räder von Cube, Transalp, Specialized, Lapierre ......
Kannst in meinen Fotos guggen.
Fahre meist um die 180-200km pro Woche. Westerburg/Wiesensee, Trails um Dornburg, Gelbachtal, Emser Bikepark.


----------



## Marcmielke (16. Januar 2018)

Ok ja vielleicht Findet man ja mal zusammen weil bin im Moment  noch allein unterwegs aber das ist langweilig mit der zeit


----------



## JumpingJohn (17. Januar 2018)

Ich fahre von Salz aus. Entweder mit meinem Lappiere X-Control oder mit meinem Specialized Crave.

Gesendet von meinem LG-H955 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jul1887 (11. Juni 2018)

Servus in die Runde, hoffe das Liest hier noch jemand.
Suche auf dem weg Gleichgesinnte die Lust haben von Kölbingen bzw. Westerburg aus ein paar mal die Woche eine Feierabendrunde hin zu legen.

Kurz zu mir, ich bin erst seit 4 Monaten im Westerwald zuhause. Habe davor in Koblenz gelebt und kenn mich im WW Trailtechnisch noch nicht so wirklich aus. Daher wäre es toll auf diesem Weg neue Trails zu entdecken und natürlich auch neue Leute kennen zu lernen.

Grüße, Jul.


----------



## BjL (11. Juni 2018)

Jul1887 schrieb:


> Servus in die Runde, hoffe das Liest hier noch jemand.
> Suche auf dem weg Gleichgesinnte die Lust haben von Kölbingen bzw. Westerburg aus ein paar mal die Woche eine Feierabendrunde hin zu legen.
> 
> Kurz zu mir, ich bin erst seit 4 Monaten im Westerwald zuhause. Habe davor in Koblenz gelebt und kenn mich im WW Trailtechnisch noch nicht so wirklich aus. Daher wäre es toll auf diesem Weg neue Trails zu entdecken und natürlich auch neue Leute kennen zu lernen.
> ...


----------



## chevyk30 (11. Juni 2018)

Tach auch


----------



## JumpingJohn (12. Juni 2018)

Auch von mir ein Willkommen. Ich würde dir gerne die heimischen Trails zeigen, aber zeittechnisch wird das bei mir nix mit einer festen Feierabendrunde. Die ein oder andere Trailempfehlung kann ich dir aber vielleicht auch so geben bzw. entsprechende GPX-Files zur Verfügung stellen, wobei ich jetzt auch nix direkt rund um Kölbingen kenne.
Wenn du dich aber auf den Westerwald-Steig begibst findest du schon einiges, ansonsten gibt es noch einiges Rund um den Blasiusberg (Wazenhahn) bei Dornburg.
Holzbachschlucht bei Gemünden ist interessant, wobei da glaube auch der WW-Steig durch geht.

Alles weitere was ich dann sonst noch so kenne ist dann schon deutlich weiter weg.


----------



## Marcmielke (11. Juli 2018)

Bin auch neu hier  im Raum härtlingen hab zwar nur ein cube race 29er  wo kann man den schön fahren ?


----------

